# Evil Pigeon!



## Katie J (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi There to anyone who reads this... I am an 18 year old female student living in the UK with 3 pet pigeons. 2 of them (pure white, one is a fantail) were given to me as a present off my Grandad who races pigeons. They are absolutely beautiful. They then bred and had babies, but they neglected one of them, which I tried my hardest to hand rear but unfortunately it didnt survive  (which was very heartbreaking as I literally fed it myself every few hours for weeks on end) but it just didnt gain any weight, and passed away in its sleep a few months ago. The other baby survived, and is now fully grown. I moved the baby into its own hutch and it has tamed really well- it used to sit on my hand whenever I opened the door and come to me when I called its name... 

However, the last 3 weeks, he has become aggressive and attacks anyone who goes anywhere near him. I find it hard just to remove his food and water bowl so I can re-fill them  I went to see him today, and I attempted to stroke him (he used to like it) and he was flapping really hard at me, so I gave up and tried to take out his food bowl and get kept biting me and refusing to let go, which was quite painful.
Does anyone have any idea as to why my little Kasper has suddenly become really aggressive? Or if not, any suggestions for what I can do to help calm him down?
I even put him in with his parents, and he attacked both of them by pinning them to the hutch floor and biting their neck so I immediately removed him  
I would never get rid of him, but I really do need as much help as possible, because I dont know much about pigeons, but I do know that I love them and would hate for him to hurt anyone else.

Many thanks for any replies x


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kasper has turned into a teenager...his hormones are raging and he's separating emothionally from you.
They all go through it, just like human children.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I have one of those that comes to mind, I usually feel like a pijjy rawhide by the time I get done cleaning. I wouldn't take it personaly and pigeons have their different personalities.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He's trying to be a big macho pigeon, defending his territory against the equally evil hands. If he's a good few months old now, he'll be wanting a mate, most likely. 

Once they are grown, the parental relationship is gone on both sides, so they are just other pigeons to be confronted. 

Many bad boys settle down and chill out quite a bit when they are paired up and nesting, others will just stay aggressive - as Kippy says, different personalities.

John


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Yup, he just wants you to know how macho and important he is.


----------

